# GYA - Guyana Goldstrike Inc (TSX-V)



## Userman (26 May 2017)

New Gold Producer Launches Corporate Website, 

Guyana Goldstrike Inc. 

*http://www.guyanagoldstrike.com*


----------



## Userman (2 June 2017)

*GUYANA GOLDSTRIKE REPORTS MILESTONES ACHIEVED*

Guyana Goldstrike Inc. (GYA.V) has provided a progress report on the company's achievements for its shareholders and potential new investors.

Peter Berdusco, Guyana Goldstrike's president and chief executive officer, commented: "We are extremely proud of our accomplishments that have been achieved to date. We have successfully completed the acquisition of the Marudi gold project and financed the company through a private placement to execute on its corporate strategy and business plan. We are now advancing Marudi and will continue to update our shareholders and investors as the project moves forward."

Acquisition and call to trade

In a news release on March 3, 2017, the company announced it had completed the acquisition of Romanex Guyana Exploration Ltd. Romanex is a privately held mineral exploration company incorporated under the laws of the Republic of Guyana. Romanex holds a 100-per-cent interest in the Marudi Mountain mining licence located in Guyana, South America. Following completion of the acquisition, the company changed its name to Guyana Goldstrike.

Trading in the common shares of the company began on March 21, 2017, after the completion of final filings with the TSX Venture Exchange. The company is now listed as a Tier 2 mining issuer under the new symbol GYA.

Romanex is now a fully owned Guyanese subsidiary of Guyana Goldstrike, fulfilling all operational activities on the property.

Financing

The company announced in a news release on March 17, 2017, that it had completed a non-brokered private placement of 8,885,235 units at a price of 20 cents per unit for gross proceeds of $1,777,047. Each unit consists of one common share of the company and one-half of one common share purchase warrant. Each warrant entitles the holder to acquire an additional common share of the company at a price of 30 cents per share for a period of 24 months.

Management

Guyana Goldstrike has assembled a strong well-rounded management team with extensive mining experience in Guyana. The company's most recent addition was announced in a news release on March 24, 2017, with the appointment of Rodney Stevens as an independent director of the company. Mr. Stevens is a CFA charter holder with over 10 years of experience in the capital markets, first as an investment analyst with Salman Partners Inc., then as a merchant and investment banker. While at Salman Partners, Mr. Stevens became a top-rated analyst by StarMine on July 17, 2007, for the metals and mining industry.

About the Marudi gold project

The Marudi gold project is a permitted mining licence consisting of approximately 13,500 hectares, located 230 kilometres from the town of Lethem in southern Guyana. Over $30-million (U.S.) in historical exploration has been spent on the property (which includes 42,000 metres of diamond drilling).

There is good infrastructure in place, easily accessed with an all-season road through an open savannah. The property was acquired in 1998 by Vannessa Ventures (Guyana) Ltd. from Sutton Resources/Barrick Gold Corp. and then further acquired by Guyana Frontier Mining, where the project was partially finance by Teck Resources Ltd.

The Marudi gold property contains a historical non-compliant resource estimate of 880,000 ounces of hard-rock gold. There exists strong potential to increase the hard-rock ounces through further exploration on the open areas of the development sites.

This information is taken from a report prepared in March, 2004, by consulting geologists for Vannessa Ventures. The information contained in the report is based on estimates from two main development sites: Mazoa Hill consisting of 760,000 ounces of gold at five grams per tonne based on 4.7 million tonnes and Marudi North consisting of 120,000 ounces of gold at 2.7 grams per tonne based on 1.4 million tonnes.

The information was derived from surface expressions and average grades from bore holes where the results were greater than one part per million. The other information is not known, the historical estimates does not use the Canadian Institute of Mining, Metallurgy and Petroleum classifications, and, for that reason, additional work would need to be done to upgrade or verify the historical estimate as a current mineral resource.

Historical estimates

The historical estimates contained in this news release should not be relied upon. These estimates are not National Instrument 43-101 compliant. While the company considers these historical estimates to be relevant to investors as it may indicate the presence of mineralization, a qualified person for the company has not done sufficient work to classify the historical estimates as current mineral resources as defined by NI 43-101, and the company is not treating these historical estimate as a current mineral resource.

About Guyana

The Republic of Guyana is located in South America between Venezuela and Suriname. The country is English speaking under British common law with a democratically elected government. It has an established mining act and rich history of gold production. In 2013, 458,000 ounces of gold were produced by operators mining in the country. The Guiana Shield belt has 110 million ounces of gold inventory and is world recognized as a premier gold region. With geological continuity with West Africa, the shield is highly prospective and very underexplored. Two mines have recently declared the commencement of commercial production in 2016: Aurora deposit (Guyana Goldfields) and the Karouni deposit (Troy Resources).

Qualified person

Locke Goldsmith, MSc, PEng, PGeo, chief geologist and exploration manager for Guyana Goldstrike, acts as the company's qualified person for technical disclosure in accordance with National Instrument 43-101. Mr. Goldsmith has reviewed and approved the technical content of this news release.



www.guyanagoldstrike.com


----------



## Userman (10 June 2017)

$GYA.V – Guyana Goldstrike Inc. - 2017 Corporate Video



*http://www.investmentpitch.com/video/0_44y9y228/Guyana-Goldstrike-TSXV-GYA-Feature-Company*


*Shares Issued 29,047,271*


http://www.guyanagoldstrike.com


----------



## Userman (12 July 2017)

*$GYA.V - Guyana GoldStrike Over $1,000,000 from Gold Production*



http://www.miningweekly.com/article/guyana-goldstrike-reports-first-sales-from-marudi-2017-06-15


----------



## Userman (31 August 2017)

*GYA.V Guyana Goldstrike to Build a New 3D Model for 800k Gold Deposit* 

*Engineers to Create New 3D Model from Previous Drill Data for 800,000 ounces Gold*


*




*

*3D Image Gold Deposit*

Goldstrike Inc. (*GYA - TSX.V*) announced on that it has retained the services of mining engineering firm MineIt Consulting Inc. to assist the Company in compiling, modelling and advancing the legacy geological data from the Marudi Gold Project located in Guyana, South America.

The legacy data contains over 40,000 metres of diamond drilling performed on the project by prior operators. The majority of the drilling was conducted on Marudi's two main development sites: Mazoa Hill and Marudi North. Both sites are open to mineralization in multiple directions and therefore favourable to further exploration and development. Mineit services will primarily assist the company in defining a comprehensive exploration program for these sites, focussing on drill target definition and mineralization expansion.

*About MineIt Consulting Inc.*

MineIt Consulting Inc. with offices located in Vancouver, BC, Canada, is a leading mining engineering consulting firm serving the Canadian mining industry. The company provides engineering services that include Mining Engineering, Project Evaluation, Geotechnical Engineering, and Process & Metallurgy services.

Past clients of MineIt include: • Goldcorp • Gold Standard • Terrane Metals • Victory Nickel • Thompson Creek • Riverside Resources • MX Gold • Anglo American • Alexco Resources • North American Tungsten

*About the Marudi Gold Project*

The Marudi Gold Project is the Company's flagship project located in Guyana, South America. It has had an extensive history of exploration and development completed by past operators. The Marudi has all-season infrastructure including an established mining camp with permanent facilities, employees and a full-time camp manager.

http://www.guyanagoldstrike.com


----------



## Userman (11 September 2017)

*Guyana Goldstrike Inc. Appoints Zijin Midas Exploration Fund Member Dr. Tony Gou P. Geo*

*Zijin Midas Exploration Fund - Strategic Investment Fund - Invests in Junior Mining Companies*​


Guyana Goldstrike (*GYA.V*) announced that it has appointed Dr. Yingting (Tony) Guo, P. Geo as an Advisor to the Board of Directors.

Dr. Guo is the founder and Chairman of the Association of Chinese Canadian Mining Professionals in Canada which aims to provide a technical and investment networking group for Chinese professionals in the mining industry in Canada and a member of the technical committee of the Zijin Midas Exploration Fund, a strategic investment fund that invests in junior mining companies. The fund's mandate is to invest strategically, and on a global basis, with a focus on exploration projects demonstrating potential for a large discovery.

"We are honored to have Dr. Guo as the first member of our Advisory Board and his expertise will provide a critical role in the advancement of our objectives at the Marudi Gold Project," stated Mr. Peter Berdusco, President and Chief Executive Officer of Guyana Goldstrike. "Our near-term focus will be the strategic exploration of high-priority mineralized targets on the property giving us an opportunity to add ounces beyond our historic resource estimate and the implementation and exploitation of our mining license", continued Mr. Berdusco.

Dr. Guo has over 30 years' experience in the mining industries having worked on mineral exploration and development projects/mines in China, Mongolia, Africa, US and Canada. His business expertise includes mineral resource exploration, estimation, development, assessment, acquisition and project management. He has worked for companies such as Jinshan Gold Mines, China Gold International, Behre Dolbear Group and is the founder and Chairman of the Association of Chinese Canadian Mining Professionals in Canada.

Dr. Guo holds a Bachelor of Science degree in geology from the Nanjing University and a doctoral degree in geology and exploration from the China University of Mining and Technology. He is a registered professional geoscientist in the Province of British Columbia, Canada, and a committee member of the Mining and Metallurgical Society of America.

*About the Marudi Gold Project*

The Marudi Gold Project is the Company's flagship project located in Guyana, South America. Marudi is unique in that it has three known gold bearing areas, specifically the alluvial areas, the saporlite overburden and the lower hard-rock. 42,000 metres of diamond drilling (141 holes) has been performed on the property's hard-rock by prior operators. This historical work has delineated multiple historical mineral resource estimates on the Project. For information concerning these estimates and the Project, readers are encouraged to review "NI 43-101 Technical Report on the Marudi Property, Guyana", a technical report prepared for the Company by Derrick Strickland, P. Geo., and is available on the Company's website www.guyanagoldstrike.com/images/pdf/2016/Marudi_43-101_November_30_2016.pdf and under the Company's profile on SEDAR www.sedar.com.*

There exists excellent exploration upside through exploration and development of previously identified, highly-prospective mineralized targets on the Project. The Project has a mining license in good standing, all-season road access, infrastructure in place, with an established mining camp served by employees, service buildings, and a full-time mining manager.

* The Company considers these estimates to be historical, and cautions that a Qualified Person has not done sufficient work to classify the historical estimates as current mineral resources or mineral reserves in accordance with National Instrument 43-101.The Company does consider these historical estimates to be relevant as they may indicate the presence of gold mineralization and favourable geology.

*About Guyana*

The Republic of Guyana is located in South America between Venezuela and Suriname. The country is English speaking under British Common Law with a democratically elected government. It has an established mining act and rich history of gold production. In 2013, 458,000 ounces of gold were produced by operators mining in the country. The Guiana Shield has over 100 million ounces of gold inventory and is world-recognized as a premier gold region.* With geological continuity with West Africa, the shield is highly prospective and very under-explored. In 2016, two mines declared the commencement of commercial production: Aurora deposit (Guyana Goldfields) and the Karouni deposit (Troy Resources).

* Independent Technical and Environmental Review Karouni Gold Project - Guyana, Behre Dolbear Australia Pty Ltd, April 29, 2016

*Qualified Person*

Locke Goldsmith, M.Sc., P. Eng, P. Geo, Chief Geologist and Exploration Manager is the Company's Qualified Person for technical disclosure in accordance with National Instrument 43-101. Mr. Goldsmith has reviewed and approved the technical content of this news release.

The Company encourages all interested parties to visit the Company's website for further information or contact the company via telephone or email: info@guyanagoldstrike.com or 1.877.844.4661.

Website: www.guyanagoldstrike.com


----------



## Userman (29 September 2017)

The Gold Report


http://www.theaureport.com/pub/co/9188


----------



## Userman (3 October 2017)

$GYA.V Guyana Goldstrike Looks for Sweet Spot 


http://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/index.php/investors/media-coverage


https://www.streetwisereports.com/pub/co/9188


----------



## Userman (27 October 2017)

*
Guyana Goldstrike Completes 3D Modelling of Gold Assays and Drill Intercepts *

*3D Drilling Data to be Used to Establish a Current Gold Mineral Resource for Marudi Gold Project*



Guyana Goldstrike * (GYA.V)* is pleased to announce that it has received the 3D modelling of legacy drill data from mining engineering firm MineIt Consulting Inc. (“MineIt”) on the Company’s Marudi Gold Project ("Marudi") located in Guyana, South America.



Marudi has had a substantial amount of geological work completed by previous mining operators, such as Noranda Inc., Sutton Resources Ltd., and Vanessa Ventures Ltd. A total of over 42,000 metres of historical diamond drilling equalling 141 drill holes has been performed on the property, of which 90 holes are represented in the modelling. As a result of this prior exploration, Guyana Goldstrike has the benefit of a large data bank of geological information that has assisted the Company in furthering its exploration objectives towards the goal of establishing a current mineral resource.


News Link: https://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=7189289491428072&qm_symbol=GYA


----------



## Userman (2 November 2017)

*Guyana Goldstrike Reports Gold Royalty Payments from Marudi*​

Guyana Goldstrike Inc. (TSXV:* GYA,* OTC:* GYNAF, *FSE:* 1ZT*) announced receiving royalty payments from alluvial mining on the Marudi Gold Project.

President and CEO, Mr. Peter Berdusco stated, “Marudi is a very unique mining project in that it hosts three separate gold bearing areas; the alluvial areas, saprolite overburden and the under-lying hard rock. Under a cooperative agreement artisanal miners have been given access to mine the alluvial areas of the Property in return for an in-kind royalty payment.” Mr. Berdusco continued, “The royalty payment will assist with offsetting the operational costs of the Marudi mining camp and other expenses making it a win-win for all involved.”

In the 6 months ending September 31, 2017 the small-scale alluvial miners (“Artisanal Miners”) recovered approximately 618.20 gross Au oz from mineralized material mined from the Property’s alluvial areas and artisanal alluvial tailings.  This has resulted in a total of 61.82oz/Au paid as an in-kind 10% royalty to Romanex Guyana Exploration Ltd. (“Romanex”), the Guyanese operating subsidiary of Guyana Goldstrike. This royalty is paid under a cooperative agreement between Romanex and the Artisanal Miners. 

On August 4, 2017 Romanex sold 30.57 oz/Au in the form of fines to the Guyana Gold Board, Georgetown for a price of $1269.30/oz USD and for a net sale of $35,686.00 USD after smelting costs, and a 5% royalty to the Government of Guyana. The gold was assayed at 97% purity.

On October 25, 2017 Romanex sold a further 31.25 oz/Au in the form of fines to the Guyana Gold Board for a price of $1275/oz USD and for a net sale of $36,487.00 USD after smelting costs and a 5% royalty to the Government of Guyana. The gold was assayed at 97% purity.  

As a result of the August and October sales, total gold sales of $72,173.00 USD are reported for this period.

Romanex estimates that it has incurred approximately $9,750.00 USD of costs in connection with the supervision of activities which resulted in this royalty payment, and the preparation and transportation of gold to the Guyana Gold Board.

The Company first announced a gold royalty payment from Artisanal Mining in a news release dated June 14, 2017, which resulted in $106,490 USD in net sales. The payment represented a 6 month production period from October 1, 2016 to March 31, 2017. An unusually long rainy season which extended from May to August of this year accounts for the drop in production by the Artisanal Miners over this current reporting period.


*About the Artisanal Mining*

Through a cooperative agreement, Artisanal Miners have been given company-controlled access and oversight to work the alluvial areas (creeks, edges and new channels) of the Property; and also, the alluvial tailings that have been mined in the past by Artisanal Miners.  A stipulation of the agreement is the requirement that the Artisanal Miners incorporate only those mining practices acceptable to the Environmental Protection Act of Guyana.

Under the agreement the Artisanal Miners pay Romanex an in-kind royalty equal to 10% of all gross gold produced.  The intent under the agreement is to provide economic opportunity for Artisanal Miners in the local community, restore historic workings and creek channels and to generate some cash flow.

The decision to allow Artisanal Miners to commence small-scale mining on alluvial areas of the Property was a decision solely based on corporate social responsibility. The production of gold from the Property by the Artisanal Miners has not been based on a feasibility study nor are there any mineral resources or reserves identified in the area which is subject to the Artisanal Mining. The decision to mine is one made by the Artisanal Miners; the Company and Romanex acknowledge that there is increased uncertainty and economic and technical risks of failure associated with the actions of the Artisanal Miners.


*Qualified Person*

Locke Goldsmith, M.Sc., P. Eng, P. Geo, Chief Geologist and Exploration Manager for the Company, is a Qualified Person in accordance with _National Instrument 43-101 – Standards of Disclosure for Mineral Projects_.  Mr. Goldsmith has reviewed and approved the scientific and technical content of this news release.


www.guyanagoldstrike.com​


----------



## Userman (9 November 2017)

*Guyana Goldstrike Inc.*

*Gold Royalties - Historical Resource - Near Term Producer*


*Micro Cap Stock*


Guyana Goldstrike Inc. (*GYA.V / GYNAF*) recently had two significant news releases. The impact in the market has been a upward movement in share price, climbing from a low of 17 cents to up to 34 cents to get within sight of the all-time high at 35 cents set on May 2, 2017.

Technically, the stock price broke over its 50-day moving average on October 12, subsequently continuing the climb to the 200 day moving average two weeks later viewed as bullish trend. With the surge in price per share, the 50 DMA is now rising towards the 200 DMA, holding a trajectory that likely will result in a bullish component, a sign of positive sentiment in the chart.

The company received the 3D modeling of drill data at its Marudi Gold Project in Guyana, South America, created by the experts at Minelt Consulting. The 3D model is on display on Guyana Goldstrike’s home page, provides some color to the substantial historical work completed at Marudi by previous operators, including Noranda, Sutton Resources and Vanessa Ventures.

There have been 141 diamond drill holes completed totaling 42,000 meters of drilling. This gives the company a large data set to define upcoming drill targets in relatively concentrated areas of the project that by-large remains mostly unexplored. The 3D modeling focuses on 90 drill holes at Marudi North and Mazoa Hill, the two main mineralized zones at Marudi. The data from these areas indicate that gold mineralization remains open in multiple directions, making them ideal targets for more exploration and development.

Guyana Goldstrike chief executive Peter Berdusco said in a statement announcing the 3D modeling that the company is now able to fast track a new mineral resource estimate, a move that would give the company “a clear advantage when compared to many other exploration-stage juniors.”

Another area where it’s arguable that Guyana Goldstrike has an advantage over similar-size gold juniors is that the company currently generates revenue from its property.

This is accomplished through a cooperative agreement with alluvial miners, granting them access to alluvial areas at Marudi under the oversight of the Romanex Guyana Exploration, the company’s operating Guyanese subsidiary. In the six months ended September 30, 2017, the small-scale alluvial miners recovered about 618.2 ounces of gold from creeks, edges, new channels and tailings piles at the property.

Per the agreement, Romanex receives 10 percent of the gross gold ounces for allowing the miners access. Romanex received 61.82 ounces of gold that assayed 97 percent purity. In August, 30.57 ounces were sold in the form of gold fines to the Guyana Gold Board for $1,269.30 per ounce, followed by the sale of 31.25 ounces at $1,275.00 per ounce in October. After smelting expense and giving the Guyana government a 5 percent royalty, the company netted $72,173.00 from the sales.

In the last six months, gold sales brought in $106,490 to the company. Management said that the lower sales in the recent period was due to an unusually long rainy season that slowed gold production. It’s cash flow that can be used to offset development expenses at the highly prospective gold project. 

And it’s part of a business model that Guyana Goldstrike is efficiently executing on, a fact the market seems to be recognizing and embracing this undiscovered company.

BNN TV 

www.guyanagoldstrike.com


----------



## Userman (15 November 2017)

*Chart & TA - Guyana Goldstrike Inc. *

http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=GYA.V

* Announces Exploration at Marudi*


https://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=7449128353024003&qm_symbol=GYA


----------



## Userman (25 November 2017)

*Near-Term Production Potential and Exploration Upside*



Sector/Industry: Junior Resource 

Market Data (as of November 21, 2017)

Current Price C$0.30

Fair Value C$0.58

52 Week Range C$0.14 - C$0.37

Shares O/S 37,424,838

Market Cap C$11.23 mm


*Investment Highlights*

Guyana Goldstrike Inc. is advancing the Marudi Gold project in Guyana, South America.

Marudi has near-term production potential from the alluvial areas and the saprolite (thoroughly decomposed, weathered and porous rock) overlying a hardrock host. The project has an active mining license.

The company is currently generating revenues from a 10% royalty on artisanal mining on the project area. In the 12 months ended September 2017, a total of 1,528 oz were produced. GYA’s 10% royalty was US$178k.

A historic resource estimate (1995) on two mineralized zones (Mazoa Hill and Marudi North) total approximately 472 Koz of hard-rock gold.

The company has recently announced that it is converting the historic resource estimate of the Mazoa Hill zone into a NI 43-101 compliant resource. The company has also initiated a multi phase exploration program to expand the mineralization on the property through the discovery of new zones and areas.

The property has been subject to a total of 42,000 m (141 holes) of diamond drilling since 1946 by various entities, for a total exploration expenditure of approximately $30 million. 95% of Marudi is still unexplored.

Guyana is host to several large gold projects. The country’s annual gold production in 2016 was 690,000 oz.

*Geology*

Artisanal mining has been prevalent in the region for centuries. Most of the gold deposits in the Guiana Shield (covering 415,000 sq.km) lie within a northern belt that runs from Venezuela to French Guiana. Marudi is located south of this belt. The company’s management believes that Marudi is part of a previously unidentified southern gold belt.

Marudi holds Iron-Formation-hosted Gold (“IFG”) mineralization, such as the Musselwhite gold mine in Ontario, Canada, and the Homestake gold mine in South Dakota, U.S. The primary similarities with all these projects are the association between gold and iron sulfide minerals, the presence of gold bearing quartz veins and structures, the occurrence of deposits in structurally complex terranes, and the lack of lead and zinc enrichment.

The property is estimated to host three separate gold bearing areas - namely the alluvial areas, saprolite overburden, and the under-lying hard-rock. Management’s focus is to evaluate the near-term production of the alluvial areas and the saprolite overburden, expand the already identified hard-rock historic resource, and identify new mineralized zones and areas.

The project received a mining license in 2009. The license has a 20-year term, with an option to renew for an additional seven years. Romanex had applied for the license back in 2003. Romanex’s application consisted of an internal feasibility study, an Environmental Impact Statement and an Environmental Management Plan. The property is subject to a 5% ad valorem tax on gold, and 1.5% on all other minerals produced to the Government of Guyana.


*Location
*
The Marudi Mountain Mining License, covering approximately 13,500 acres (over 50 sq. km), is 230 km from the town of Lethem in southern Guyana, 60 km east of the border with Brazil. Lethem is approximately 500 km from Georgetown (capital city). The closest village of Aishalton is 35 km from the project. The property is surrounded by good infrastructure,all-season road network with road access.




*Historic Work and Resource Estimate
*
The property has been subject to a total of 42,000 m (141 holes) of diamond drilling since 1946 by various entities, for total exploration expenditures of approximately $30 million.

The project has a historic resource estimate on two mineralized zones – namely Mazoa Hill and Marudi North (1 km northwest of Mazoa Hill), as shown in the map which follows.

Both Marudi North and Mazoa Hill are estimated to be open in multiple directions, with over 95% of Marudi still unexplored. Management believes the project has potential for another 2+ Moz gold resource, in addition to the already known 1995 historic resource estimate of 472 Koz.



www.guyanagoldstrike.com


----------



## Userman (28 November 2017)

*GYA.V / GYNAF - Guyana Goldstrike - Fundamental Research Initiates Coverage with BUY Recommendation*



https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/717848_7d1ccc5b1c4946f9b2b7542533c5cc3d.pdf




http://www.investmentpitch.com/vide...itiated-coverage-on-Guyana-Goldstrike-TSXVGYA


----------



## Userman (12 December 2017)

*Guyana Goldstrike Closes First Tranche of Private Placement*


https://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=6648391526638169&qm_symbol=GYA


----------



## Userman (14 December 2017)

$GYA.V Guyana Goldstrike –  Looks to Cryptocurrencies for Funding Gold Mine

https://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=6755113498317398&qm_symbol=GYA


----------



## Userman (12 January 2018)

Micro Cap Company Considers an ICO and Cryptocurrency Funding 


Guyana Goldstrike Inc. (GYA.V GYNAF) has been meeting and consulting with experts in the blockchain and cryptocurrency sector to ascertain the feasibility of financing the Marudi gold project through the issuance of an initial coin offering on the Ethereum blockchain platform. 



Peter Berdusco, president and chief executive officer of the company, states: "We believe the Marudi gold project has the right set of attributes that make it an excellent candidate to fund through an ICO. The project has a mining licence, good infrastructure with an operating mining camp, a historic resource estimate that is currently being updated and excellent exploration upside. The ability to market these attributes to a new alternative financing audience is very intriguing to us. What makes it even more compelling is the potential of coupling these attributes with the prospective merit of an ICO that may minimize shareholder dilution while financing the project toward production." 



About the Marudi gold project 

The project, located in Guyana, South America, is unique in that it has a mining licence in good standing, all-season road access, infrastructure in place, with an established mining camp serviced by employees, service buildings and a full-time mining manager. The property has three known gold-bearing areas, specifically the alluvial areas, the saprolite overburden and the underlying hard rock. There has been 42,000 metres of historic diamond drilling (141 holes) completed on the project by prior operators. This work has delineated historical mineral resource estimates on the project. There exists excellent exploration upside through the development of previously identified, highly prospective mineralized targets on the project. 

Shares Issued - 37M 

www.guyanagoldstrike.com


----------



## Userman (25 January 2018)

Guyana Goldstrike Inc. (TSX.V:GYA / OTC:GYNAF) 

Announces 43-101 Resource Estimate on Marudi Gold Project - Mazoa Hill Zone
& New Corporate Video on Website

Indicated: 259,100 gold ounces within 4,428,000  tonnes grading 1.80 g/t

Inferred: 86,200  gold ounces within 1,653,000 tonnes grading 1.60 g/t

Marudi Project Highlights:

Marudi Gold Project located in prolific Guiana Gold Belt of South America
Region contains over 110 Moz of inventory gold
GYA owns a 100% option to buy 13,500 acre property
Company has a 20 year mining permit
Mining Camp
Good Infrastucture
Marudi Gold Project has already generated over $1 Million USD  for GYA from 910 oz of gold mined under a co-operative agreement with artisanal  miners
5% of property has been explored
Has 3 gold bearing areas, Alluvial, Overburden Saporlite, Hard Rock
Targeting 1-2 Million ounces of gold resource

http://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/


----------



## Userman (19 February 2018)

_Asian Funds Invest _

*GYA.V / GYNAF - Guyana Goldstrike Inc*.

News Release

*$3.2 MILLION STRATEGIC INVESTMENT FROM ZIJIN GLOBAL FUND AND ZIJIN MIDAS EXPLORATION FUND LLC*


http://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/index.php/news/2018-news-release/86-


----------



## Userman (28 February 2018)

*NEWS - Guyana Goldstrike Raises C$3,475,000 and Completes Strategic Investment with Zijin Global Fund and Zijin Midas Exploration Fund LLC *

http://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/index.php/news/2018-news-release/91-


----------



## Userman (10 May 2018)

$GYA.V $GYNAF – Trades up on NEWS Guyana Goldstrike Completes Trenching at Marudi

*http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?s=GYA.V*


http://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/ind...les-paunch-area-at-marudi-gold-project-guyana


----------



## Userman (8 June 2018)

*Guyana Goldstrike Inc. (TSXV: GYA, OTC: GYNAF, FSE: 1ZT)* is pleased to announced that the geological team has commenced trenching, mapping, and sampling at the Marudi North Zone - West Extension area on its Marudi Gold Project located in the Guiana Gold Belt, Guyana, South America.

Peter Berdusco, President and CEO states "This is the Company's second area of geological interest out of nine targeted areas identified. The first area Paunch returned high grade gold values indicating a downslope gold dispersion with gold trends that suggested an undiscovered bedrock source was in the vicinity. It is important to note that the Marudi North Zone has been drilled and assayed by previous operators, therefore the West Extension is an excellent follow up exploration target to determine if there's continuity of gold present in the area. We eagerly anticipate further sampling and assay results from Marudi North - West Extension."

*Marudi North Zone - West Extension Exploration*

Locke Goldsmith, P. Eng P. Geo VP Exploration reports "New trenching at Marudi North - West Extension has commenced. One trench has been completed to date, including sampling, mapping, and photography. At this trench an outcrop of quartzite-metachert, the host bedrock, was identified and exposed at a depth of 2.5 meters. The Marudi North - West Extension has a very good potential for the discovery of gold."

*For further information please visit* http://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/


----------



## Userman (20 August 2018)

*High Grade Gold Assay Results Reported by Guyana Goldstrike From Trench Sampling at Marudi

AUGUST 18, 2018

*
With ongoing fieldwork underway at the Marudi project in Guyana, the steady flow of news from Guyana Goldstrike Inc (TSXV: GYA – $0.30 & OTCBB: GYNAF – $0.22 & Fra: 1ZT – €0.19)continued this week. Another batch of assay results from the ongoing trenching work in the Toucan Ridge target area was presented. Once again, sampling has confirmed attractive gold values, with a highlight interval of 3 meters that averaged 5.4 g/t gold in trench TTR-18-08. This came within a larger overall sample width of more than 16 meters, with an average of 1.38 g/t gold across the entire section.



Several other samples from this same trench have been submitted for assay with results pending. It is of interest to note that the longest interval of gold mineralization encountered so far from the fieldwork program has come from this trench that also yielded a high grade section.


*
Ambitious Trenching Program Underway*



The trenching program is set up to establish a two dimensional ‘footprint’ that outlines the surface expression of the target area. Trenches are excavated up to three meters below surface overburden in order to enable sampling of the soil and rock layer below that is more representative of the local geology. Each trench is oriented roughly perpendicular to the estimated lateral strike of the target zone, and parallel trenches are driven in intervals separated by 50 to 100 meters.


With a target strike length for the Toucan Ridge target area spanning roughly 1.75 kilometers, this suggests a large number of trenches will ultimately be completed to investigate the near surface resource potential. The scope of this fieldwork is even more impressive when one considers that some of the individual trenches extend more than 100 meters, and TTR-18-08 continued for a full 280 meters across the target zone. So far, a total of 704 meters of trenching have been completed, and 254 individual samples submitted for assay.


Information gathered from this ambitious program will help towards selecting drilling locations. The subsequent drill program can then provide information on the overall tonnage and grade of the deposit which may then be used to calculate an estimated gold resource and create a 3D model for the resource zone.


While drilling activity is what most investors consider of greatest importance, the continued successful trenching work is rapidly expanding the target area and the potential gold deposit that may eventually be defined at Toucan Ridge. This methodical and systematic approach to exploration has already contributed two new gold discoveries at the Marudi project, and these new target areas have evolved into significant gold zones where the Company may outline a compelling near surface, high grade gold deposit.



*Commencement of Airborne Geophysical Survey Pending*

A second news release this week confirmed that equipment is now being staged in Guyana to commence an aerial geophysical survey across the entire 13.5 square kilometer area of the Marudi Property. The rainy season in Guyana is winding down and technicians are hopeful that favorable weather will begin in September to enable the program to get underway.


Airborne sensors to record magnetic and radiometric data will be deployed from a helicopter at a stable speed and altitude to complete the survey in a grid across the property. Because the target quartzite-metachert host rock contains particles of magnetite this mineral will light up potential target areas through interpretation of magnetic imaging. Radiometric surveying will measure trace radioactive signatures of various rock units that define geologic structure and outline boundaries of different rock units.


Interpretation of survey data can help geologists identify where subsurface target zones may exist. Since the Company has already established a significant deposit at the Mazoa Hill zone, this will also provide a known constant in the survey data and hopefully pinpoint other sections elsewhere on the property with a similar geophysical signature. It is also noteworthy that the planned geophysical program will be the first comprehensive survey completed for the entire property area.

Combined with extensive historical soil sampling work across much of the property, and the current trenching program underway, the additional data generated by this aerial geophysical survey will improve the ability for exploration team to visualize the geology of the project and identify new target areas with greater efficiency.



*Conclusion*


The summer of 2018 has not been kind to mineral exploration companies as a group, and many are now trading down to new lows. Guyana Goldstrike has been a pleasant change from this bearish trend, and shares of the Company are performing well in the market because the Company is effectively executing its business plan and achieving results in the field.


With the equity investment of more than $3 million from the funds operated by Zijin Mining Group, Guyana Goldstrike secured the necessary money to confidently advance a multi phase exploration program at Marudi. Guyana Goldstrike has operated as a model of how to proceed with a focused strategy that has enabled the market performance to also rank among the leaders for this sector.


Steady news flow with positive results is another factor in the strong performance for the stock. With two more news items released this week, and the prospect of a steady flow of updates and assay results in the months ahead, this trend communicates to investors that the Company is following through with its exploration objectives.


While news flow is important, it is high grade assay results that catch the attention of the market. This week Guyana Goldstrike reported one of the highest grading sample results so far from the new zone, and the longest mineralized interval so far with the trenching program underway. Both of these items enhance the speculative potential going forward since the Toucan Ridge target area remains the focus with a huge amount of work scheduled to complete the program.

The update regarding the airborne geophysical program is also an indication of the well planned exploration strategy in Guyana. Preparing the first geophysical survey for the entire property area such that it can yield additional data early in the exploration process demonstrates that management is committed to achieving its objective to build significant gold resources at Marudi. The high resolution data from this survey will provide the geologists with another effective tool to do so.
*


Recommendation: BUY*



*
About the Marudi Gold Project*

The Company is developing the Marudi Gold Project located in Guyana, South America, the project is unique in that it has a 18-year mining license in good standing, all-season road access, infrastructure in place, with an established mining camp serviced by employees, service buildings, and a full-time mining manager. The Property has three known gold bearing areas, specifically the alluvial areas, the saprolite, and the underlying hard-rock.



There has been 42,000 metres of historic diamond drilling (141 holes) completed on the Project by prior operators. The Company has completed a mineral resource estimate on the Mazoa Hill zone containing 259,100 indicated gold ounces within 4,428,000 tonnes grading 1.8 grams/tonne (g/t) and 86,200 inferred gold ounces within 1,653,000 tonnes grading 1.60 grams/tonne (g/t). 


52 week hi-lo $0.14 - $0.385



Shares Issued 52.4 M


Ownership



Insiders + 30.0 M



Zijin Resource Funds 12.8 M




http://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/


----------



## Userman (28 September 2018)

*$GYA.V $GYNAF PREDICTING 1 MILLION OUNCE GOLD DEPOSIT AT MARUDI GOLD PROJECT, IS AN UNDER-THE-RADAR POTENTIAL TAKEOVER TARGET*



http://spotlightgrowth.com/index.ph...an-under-the-radar-potential-takeover-target/


----------



## peter2 (28 September 2018)

Weekly price chart GYA.V


----------



## Userman (17 October 2018)

*Guyana Goldstrike Reports Visible Gold with First Batch Assays from Trench TTR-18-09: 12.50 Metres of 1.63 G/T Au including 1.80 Metres of 3.63 G/T Au at Toucan Ridge Area, Marudi Gold Project, Guyana    *


*



https://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/in...-toucan-ridge-area-marudi-gold-project-guyana*


----------



## Userman (25 October 2018)

*Guyana Goldstrike Intersects 3.29 g/t Au over 8.40 Metres within 19.80 Metres of 1.87 g/t Au in Trench TTR-18-09 at Toucan Ridge Area*

https://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/index.php/news/2018-news-release/185-


----------



## Userman (1 March 2019)

$GYA.V Guyana Goldstrike Receives Interpretation Report of Airborne Geophysics Survey, Marudi Gold Project, Guyana

#gold #stocks #investing #microcaps


https://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/news/2019-news-release/246-


_“The geophysics interpretation has greatly advanced our understanding of the controls on gold mineralization on the Marudi Gold Project and identifies priority targets to both expand the known mineral resource and discover new occurrences.”_


----------



## Userman (4 March 2019)

*
NEW GOLD DISCOVERY TARGETS CONTINUE TO BUILD SHAREHOLDER VALUE AT GUYANA GOLDSTRIKE*




https://smallcaps.us/new-gold-disco...build-shareholder-value-at-guyana-goldstrike/


----------



## Userman (22 March 2019)

*Guyana Goldstrike to Raise up to $2 Million in Private Placement 

Zijin Resource Funds Participating in a Second Placement *

https://guyanagoldstrike.com/news/2...to-raise-up-to-2-million-in-private-placement


----------



## Userman (5 April 2019)

*$GYNAF $GYA.V Guyana Goldstrike Closes $1 Million First Tranche Financing*


#financing #gold #stocks #investing



https://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=8528391150882624&qm_symbol=GYA


----------



## Userman (15 April 2019)

*MORNINGSTAR - This Gold Stock Could Be Acquired*

#gold #stocks #investing #microcaps


https://www.morningstar.com/news/ac...398MSN/this-gold-stock-could-be-acquired.html


----------



## Userman (16 August 2019)

*Guyana Goldstrike to Drill Marudi Gold Project*


https://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/news/2019-news-release/258-


----------



## Userman (5 September 2019)

*Chairman of K92 Mining Inc. Joins Guyana Goldstrike Inc.



Guyana Goldstrike Appoints Senior Mining Executive Mr. Robert Stuart (Tookie) Angus to the Advisory Board

*
September 3, 2019 - TheNewswire - Vancouver, Canada - *Guyana Goldstrike Inc. (the "Company" or "Guyana Goldstrike") (TSXV:GYA) (OTC:GYNAF) (FSE:1ZT) *is pleased to announce the appointment of Mr. Robert Stuart (Tookie) Angus as an Advisor to the Board of Directors. Mr. Angus joins Mr. Sandy McVey and Dr. Tony Guo on the Advisory Board and will advise the Company on strategic and developmental matters relating to the Marudi Gold Project ("Marudi" or the "Property") located in the Guiana Shield, Guyana, South America.

Mr. Peter Berdusco, President and CEO states,

"With exploration and resource development moving forward at our Marudi Gold Project, the need to grow our team with industry experts has never been more important. Mr. Angus' extensive mining experience in the base and precious metals resource sectors brings to Marudi the required acumen needed for success. Having Mr. Angus available to us is invaluable. We welcome him onboard."
*
Robert Stuart (Tookie) Angus, LLB, Biography:
*
Mr. Angus is an independent business advisor to the mining industry and is presently Chairman of San Marco Resources Inc, K92 Mining Inc, and Kenadyr Mining (Holdings) Corp. He was formerly Head of the Global Mining Group for Fasken Martineau. For the past 40 years, Mr. Angus has focused on structuring and financing significant international exploration, development and mining ventures. More recently, he was managing Director of Mergers & Acquisitions for Endeavour Financial and was responsible for merger and acquisition mandates. Mr. Angus is the former Chairman of the Board of BC Sugar Refinery Limited, he was a Director of First Quantum Minerals until June 2005, a Director of Canico Resources Corporation until its takeover by Brazil's CVRD in 2005, a Director of Bema Gold Corp. until its takeover by Kinross Gold Corporation in 2007, a Director of Ventana Gold Corp. until its takeover by AUX Canada Acquisition Inc. in 2011 and a Director of Plutonic Power Corporation until its merger with Magma Energy Corp. in 2011. He resigned June 30, 2017 as Chair of Nevsun Resources Ltd following its acquisition of Reservoir Minerals.

About the Marudi Gold Project

The Company is developing the Marudi Gold Project which has an 17-mining license is located in Guyana, South America. There has been historic diamond drilling completed on the project by prior operators that have delineated two zones of mineralization: Mazoa Hill and Marudi North zones. The Company has completed a mineral resource estimate on the Mazoa Hill zone containing 259,100 indicated gold ounces within 4,428,000 tonnes grading 1.8 g/t and 86,200 inferred gold ounces within 1,653,000 tonnes grading 1.6 g/t. The Company has recently discovered a third mineralized zone: Toucan Ridge. There exists excellent exploration upside for the further discovery of mineralized zones through the development of previously and newly identified mineralized bedrock targets on the project.

For information concerning the mineral resource estimate and the project, readers are encouraged to review "Technical Report: Marudi Property Mazoa Hill Mineral Resource Estimate", a technical report prepared for the Company by Global Mineral Resource Services and is available at: GYA Mazoa Hill Zone 43-101 and under the Company's profile on SEDAR www.sedar.com.

About Guyana

The Republic of Guyana is located in South America adjacent to Suriname. The country is English speaking and under British Common Law with a democratically-elected government. It has an established mining act and a rich history of gold production. In 2016, 690,000 ounces of gold was produced by operators mining in the country. The Fraser Institute's 2016 Annual Survey of Mining listed Guyana as the third best mining jurisdiction with regards to investment attractiveness in the Latin America and Caribbean Basin sub-group. The Guiana Shield is the geographic gold-hosting region, and is world-recognized as a premier gold region that is highly prospective, under-explored and has geological continuity with West Africa.* In 2016, two mines in Guyana declared the commencement of commercial production: the Aurora deposit (Guyana Goldfields) and the Karouni deposit (Troy Resources).

* Independent Technical and Environmental Review Karouni Gold Project - Guyana, Behre Dolbear Australia Pty Ltd, April 29, 2016

On behalf of the Board of Directors of

GUYANA GOLDSTRIKE INC.

Peter Berdusco

President and Chief Executive Officer

https://guyanagoldstrike.com/


----------



## Userman (8 October 2019)

*Former Senior Vice President of Ivanhoe Mining ltd. Joins Guyana Goldstrike*


World Class Mining Executive Appointed-Former Senior Vice President of Ivanhoe Mining Joins Guyana Goldstrike



Guyana Goldstrike Inc. (TSXV: GYA) (OTC:GYNAF) (FSE:1ZT) announced that Mr. Edward Rochette has joined their Board of Directors. Mr. Rochette is best known in the mining industry in his role of Senior Vice President of Ivanhoe Mining ltd. where he spent 25 years negotiating and acquiring various projects in over 35 countries. Mr. Rochette presently consults for Mr. Robert Friedland, founder and Executive Co-Chairman of Ivanhoe Mines Ltd., conducting mineral acquisitions in Utah, Nevada, Arizona and China.


https://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/


----------



## Userman (4 December 2019)

*Guyana Goldstrike Reports 47.6 g/t Gold at Marudi*







https://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/news/2019-news-release/265-


----------



## Userman (16 July 2020)

*Updates on $9M Forward Gold Purchase Contract*



https://www.guyanagoldstrike.com/news/2020-news-release/280-


----------

